# Applying for Jobs



## kville_tenn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have applied for several jobs through various recruitment sites. I have got a lot of responses "please send your resume/CV" only to hear nothing back. Aside from me being horribly under qualified, I know I am not, what could be the cause? 

Could it be the fact I'm not in the country?
I am sending a resume and not a CV?

I am planning on spending two weeks in Cyprus after the first of the year. Would it be more realistic to try and set up some interviews or visit a few places when I am on the island? 

Any insight on any of this would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to move to Cyprus to be closer to my fiances parents who live in Beirut.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

kville_tenn said:


> I have applied for several jobs through various recruitment sites. I have got a lot of responses "please send your resume/CV" only to hear nothing back. Aside from me being horribly under qualified, I know I am not, what could be the cause?
> 
> Could it be the fact I'm not in the country?
> I am sending a resume and not a CV?
> ...


First of all, have you ever been to Cyprus? Many employers may see you as being a short timer if it is your first time visiting as you may not adjust. We have seen people move over then pack up within a year or two realizing it is not what they expected. Secondly, can you legally work in Cyprus or would you need a work permit? Thirdly, do you speak Greek? 

I don't think sending a CV vs. a resume really would make any difference at all. Unemployment is so high at the moment there will be a lot of competition from local residents who are bilingual. Not knowing what field you are in and other factors make it hard to answer properly but I hope the above gives you an idea what you are in for. 

If you are moving over to be close to Beirut, why not go directly to Beirut where you have some family?


----------



## kville_tenn (Sep 29, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> First of all, have you ever been to Cyprus? Many employers may see you as being a short timer if it is your first time visiting as you may not adjust. We have seen people move over then pack up within a year or two realizing it is not what they expected. Secondly, can you legally work in Cyprus or would you need a work permit? Thirdly, do you speak Greek?
> 
> I don't think sending a CV vs. a resume really would make any difference at all. Unemployment is so high at the moment there will be a lot of competition from local residents who are bilingual. Not knowing what field you are in and other factors make it hard to answer properly but I hope the above gives you an idea what you are in for.
> 
> If you are moving over to be close to Beirut, why not go directly to Beirut where you have some family?



Thank you for your response. I can address some of your questions. 

No I have not been to Cyprus. Although I have plenty experience in Lebanon and places with big cultural/language differences. I would need a work permit to work in Cyprus. No, I do not speak Greek, I have only applied for jobs that require english language skills. 

I have 12 years experience in the banking IT field dealing with Call Centers but have aquired tangible skills in SQL, HTML, large scale software install projects, and training/supporting users. 

We were looking at Cyprus for a couple reasons. One is Cyprus is a lot more stable politically with a lower threat of war  Second, she does have some family in Cyprus. 

I am starting to think due to economic and cultural reasons this may be a very difficult task.........would that be a fair assesment?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

kville_tenn said:


> Thank you for your response. I can address some of your questions.
> 
> No I have not been to Cyprus. Although I have plenty experience in Lebanon and places with big cultural/language differences. I would need a work permit to work in Cyprus. No, I do not speak Greek, I have only applied for jobs that require english language skills.
> 
> ...


I believe with the current economic situation it would be difficult however, keep sending your resume because you never know. I personally wouldn't move over though without a job lined up. 
Understood about Lebanon! 
Are her family Cypriot? That would be a big help and give you a head start. A lot of times it is who you know in Cyprus.


----------



## kville_tenn (Sep 29, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I believe with the current economic situation it would be difficult however, keep sending your resume because you never know. I personally wouldn't move over though without a job lined up.
> Understood about Lebanon!
> Are her family Cypriot? That would be a big help and give you a head start. A lot of times it is who you know in Cyprus.



I know her cousin and his family have lived and worked in Cyprus for many years so I would guess they are citizens. I am considering coming to Cyprus for 3 weeks or longer here in the near future. Hopefully he can give me a hand and maybe actually being there to talk to some employers and recruiters face to face will make a difference. Thank you for your insights.


----------

